# Fuse Box In A Closet



## Alias (Oct 8, 2012)

This installation has been replaced with a new 200 Amp service and moved to the exterior of the building.  The homeowner was kind enough to let me photograph the existing fuse boxes and meter base.  The existing meter base is located in a breezeway(photo #1).  The fuse boxes are in the bathroom closet behind a wood door.  It is a very tight squeeze around the toilet to get in there.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1455
View attachment 1456
View attachment 1457
View attachment 1458
View attachment 1459

	

		
			
		

		
	
Sue

View attachment 1718


View attachment 1719


View attachment 1720


View attachment 1721


View attachment 1722


View attachment 1718


View attachment 1719


View attachment 1720


View attachment 1721


View attachment 1722


/monthly_2012_10/572953e6df192_ElectricPanel001.jpg.ebfec167e5577a2daa6542cda52abecf.jpg

/monthly_2012_10/572953e6eea70_ElectricPanel002.jpg.9c0c040dd31d04526ed0d932b9024f26.jpg

/monthly_2012_10/572953e6f0a28_ElectricPanel005.jpg.fbbb47c83c13bf22a60e219493f27f6c.jpg

/monthly_2012_10/572953e6f27fb_ElectricPanel003.jpg.d8ec71b79dcc52603465e7b94ebceefa.jpg

/monthly_2012_10/572953e700208_ElectricPanel004.jpg.5c02838639b42af1af76832ced268ed8.jpg


----------



## Gregg Harris (Oct 8, 2012)

Alias said:
			
		

> This installation has been replaced with a new 200 Amp service and moved to the exterior of the building.  The homeowner was kind enough to let me photograph the existing fuse boxes and meter base.  The existing meter base is located in a breezeway(photo #1).  The fuse boxes are in the bathroom closet behind a wood door.  It is a very tight squeeze around the toilet to get in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VI. Service Equipment — Disconnecting Means

230.70 General. Means shall be provided to disconnect all conductors in a building or other structure from the service-entrance conductors.

(A) Location. The service disconnecting means shall be installed in accordance with 230.70(A)(1), (A)(2), and (A)(3).

(1) Readily Accessible Location. The service disconnecting means shall be installed at a readily accessible location either outside of a building or structure or inside nearest the point of entrance of the service conductors.

(2) Bathrooms. Service disconnecting means shall not be installed in bathrooms.

(3) Remote Control. Where a remote control device(s) is used to actuate the service disconnecting means, the service disconnecting means shall be located in accordance with 230.70(A)(1).

(B) Marking. Each service disconnect shall be permanently marked to identify it as a service disconnect.

© Suitable for Use. Each service disconnecting means shall be suitable for the prevailing conditions. Service equipment installed in hazardous (classified) locations shall comply with the requirements of Articles 500 through 517.


----------



## gfretwell (Oct 9, 2012)

You also have the 110.26 defined working space 30" wide x 36" deep in front of the panelboard 6 feet high.

Jim Pawley sums this up in his seminars by saying you should be able to push a refrigerator box up to the panel. (just for an idea of the free space you need)


----------



## Inspector 102 (Oct 9, 2012)

I can certainly see way they replaced the service. As indicated, hopefully the new location meets the applicable code requirements. I would not be fond of sitting on the throne and changing fuses at the same time.


----------

